# Geforce 4 MX 440 Audio Aufnahme Problem



## nordi (3. Januar 2003)

Ich hab mir letztens den PlusPC gekauft und will jetzt Sachen vom TV aufnehmen. Das Bild ist kein Problem, leider kommt aber kein Sound. Woran kann das liegen. Ich hab einen Scartadapter, den man auf INPUT und auf OUTPUT stellen kann. Daran ist auch noch das Soundkabel ( Chinch ). Habe ich da irgendwas falsch gesteckt?
Welches Programm könnt ihr mir zum aufnehmen empfehlen?

mfg

marius


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

also , so gut kenne ich mich mit Tv-Aufnahme sachen a nicht aus , aber gehört der sound nicht eher in eine Soundkarte, ich weiss ja nicht , ob die mx440 auch für soundsachen einen chip dabei hat....
das wäre mir neu,
ich würde eher denken , dass das scartkabel mit einem adapterkabel gesplittet wird , und die Bildsignale in die mx440 gehen ,und die soundsignale dann in deine Soundkarte...
so würde ich das denken...


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2003)

Ja, das denke ich mir auch so  Klappt aber irgendwie nicht. Ich hab hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen anschlüssen. Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter....













Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man den Adapter von der Grafikkarte. Wie man sieht, sind da auch 2 Anschlüsse für das Audiocinchkabel. 
Ist bei euch der gelbe Anschluss ( Bild2 ) belegt??

marius


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

schöne hanteln hast du ! wie teuer waren die ? die wollte ich mir auch mal holen  jetzt  kann ich dir nicht mehr viel weiterhelfen , sry


----------



## CSF-Lady (3. Januar 2003)

*Aalso*

Die zwei Cinch sind Komposite in und out. Beides für Video.
Diese Grakas haben keinen Audio - In! 
Musst Du mit der Soundkarte machen....
Paule hat schon recht, sowie was die Kartte betrifft als auch die Hanteln ! ROFL


----------



## nordi (3. Januar 2003)

hehe....ich wusste, dass jemand die hanteln erwähnen würde.....
Also, okay ich werds das Chinchkabel mal irgendwie in die Soundkarte reinstecken. Problem ist aber, dass das Chinchkabel insgesamt 4 stecker hat. 2 kommen aber ja in den Scartadpater, oder ? Aber wie sollen die anderen 2 in die Soundkarte kommen? Muss ich mir wiedermal ein neues Kabel kaufen?

Also hier nochmal die konkrete Frage 

Wo muss ich das Soundkabel reinstecken? In den Mikrofoneingang oder in den Kopfhörereingang ?


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht , ob es das richtige ist , aber an dem scartkabel adapter von meinem nintendo64 (ich weiss,da isn schlechter vergleich)
da habe ich 2 audioausgängen (links und rechts) und einen videokanal
, vielleicht hast du dann 2 audiokabel , und 2 videokabel bei dem scart-adapter, vielleicht sendet dein fernseher nur mono , oder so , und da du ja nur ein kabel des scartkabeladapters in die soundkarte reinbekommst und der monosound nur auf dem einen kabel ist , hast du das falsche soundkabel reingesteckt , in die soundkarte , probier halt nochmal , das andre kabel in die soundkarte zu stecken...
ich weiss zwar nicht , ob du meine Theorie verstanden hast , aber ich habs probiert 
Das wär das einzigste , was mir noch einfallen würde.
Was ist nun mit den Hanteln ??  wie teuer waren sie denn nun ?

Grüße
Paule


----------



## CSF-Lady (5. Januar 2003)

*wasn jetzt....*

jetzt lass uns abba nich hängen...
die hanteln....!?

klappts eigentlich jetzt?


----------

